# [SOLVED] driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]



## csayantan

hi

how to get driver for usb lan of enter for el5 ??

regards


----------



## dai

*Re: driver for usb lan*

see if this helps

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/red-hat-el5-x86-64-installation/


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan*

http://sourceforge.net/

i found no driver here....
can you explain a bit what to do actually?


----------



## dai

*Re: driver for usb lan*

did you search through the 48 pages of drivers

http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan*

http://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/AS.../kernel-2.6.18-128.4.1.el5.asp121.x86_64.html

will it work?


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan*

http://sourceforge.net/projects/lin.../2008_10_13/fxload-2008_10_13.tar.gz/download

do u min this??


----------



## dai

*Re: driver for usb lan*

are you looking for the driver for linux or windows


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan*

linux.....

el 5 x86_64 or OEL 5.2 is a linux OS.

a rpm package could be helpful for me.


----------



## dai

*Re: driver for usb lan*

i will move you over to the linux section as they are the most likely to know the answer


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

You have given us the minimum amount of information .. can you elaborate on the device you are talking about 

perhaps give us manufacturer name and model number 

try giving us the results of *lsusb* after putting the device on your PC/laptop

You might even want to try booting from Ubuntu or Knoppix Live CD's to see if it is recognised from there. you will then be able to check out the driver name that is being used and try it on your distro.

if it works on SUSE then grab the "driver name" from there 

try modprobe "driver name" on your other distro perhaps "borrow" the driver and see if it works


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# lsusb
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. 
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0fe6:8101  
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
[[email protected] ~]#




Code:


[[email protected] ~]# modprobe Suyin Corp.
FATAL: Module Suyin not found.
You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root

the company vendor name is "Enter"
no model number is there....


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp is a webcam
ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600 is a fingerprint reader


ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse as said .. 

so please advise where this usb lan device is that you say is made by enter ??

ENTER to me means that some data has to be entered; are you sure that you are not misunderstanding what you are supposed to do ?

Please explain in better detail where you are finding the information and exactly what you are trying to do. Is this some sort of external USB connected LAN or ADSL device ??

The more info you give us now the less we have to correspond in order to see what you are looking for 

Thanks


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

the USB lan may be not detected because of the absence of the driver.....i am searching for the proper driver....so that my machine can know and recognize it. it looks like the image of the given url * but the device is not made by that vendor... which belongs to me exactly...*
[http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP24274662.htm?utm_medium=productsearch&utm_source=google]

probably this explanation will help you to understand me a bit:



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# dmesg | grep usb
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
usbcore: registered new driver hub
usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[[email protected] ~]#

Features:
Integrated Fast Ethernet MAC,physical Chip and transceiver in one chip
supports 10Mb/s and 100 Mb/s N-way Auto-neotiation operation
compliant to USB interface version 1.0/1.1/2.0
Full-Speed (12Mb/s) USB device
Supports all USB standard command
Suppots Suspend/Resume detection logic
supports 4 endpoint
18k bytes SRAM built in
Uses 93C46 to store resource config,id parameter 
half/full duplex 10/100Mbps operation
supports Full duplex flow control (IEEE802.3x)


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Your last post confirms what I thought earlier that you are selecting devices from lists

I see no reference to any device anywhere that would give me a starting point to search for a driver, even your link just took me to a page with no information on it. Without more information your request for a "DRIVER for a USB LAN" is doomed.

I have no driver installed on this DSL distro live CD for my Wireless Adapter however this is the response I get from a terminal



> [email protected]~$ lsusb
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:6a00 Netgear Inc


under iwconfig I get no device found


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

ok.i am trying it some how....need a bit of time...

http://www.entermultimedia.com/support.html

i don't know the driver will work for me or not...


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

No reputable company that I ever heard of has hardware support via rapidshare which is where your link has taken me. It also decided that I should open a premium account since there are no FREE accounts currently available.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

I fully agree with you on this one Done_Fishin. I would like to just see the information on the device if there is any. If there isn't then anything that is on the documentation that came with usb dongle. If there is anything that can help us to distinguish what make and model it is then we can work on finding out what wireless chip it has.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

nothing to cheer in my case.
i wld like to clear something that:
its not warless chip.
the driver cd doesn't contain any docs and none for linux.i am installing it in winxp then i can feed back a bit.

regards


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

on windows XP the driver name is *SR9600 driver* .after installing it in winxp machine its taking it as SR9600 fast ethernet adapter...

but is there any parallel version for linux el5 or OEL 5.2???
i need it for linux el5....


regards


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

What is the manufacturer of the usb dongle? This can help us narrow things down a little too.


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

" manufacturer of the usb dongle " can you say any parallel command of *lsusb*for win xp sp2??


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Thank you for finally giving us some info we can work on 

It would appear that this is a Windows only adapter and it's really difficult trying to track down any sort of information about it. All I found was various links to downloads on rapidshare and a Vista driver download link.

If this is something that you have recently purchased try taking it back and seeing if you can get something that is better known / works with Linux

Not sure if the drivers might work with Wine or similar. You don't appear to be alone looking for info on this device, not that it will help by knowing that.


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

look into the jpeg/ zip.there is two screen cast may explain you
i dnt know why the jpeg not uploaded
its SUPERAL Semiconductor , Inc


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



csayantan said:


> " manufacturer of the usb dongle " can you say any parallel command of *lsusb*for win xp sp2??


look in control panel under Network Devices in Hardware Manager. Should give you a list plus if you check out the properties you should see under details 



> Device Instance Id
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_579C1462&REV_10\4&11C9F252&0&60F0


and something like this which is for my Realtek LAN device

click on the text so that it is highlighted then use "CNTRL + C" to copy and "CNTRL + V" to paste it in your next post


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Code:


usb\vid_0fe6&pid_8101\5&385a3465&0&1

i need it for linux.....
now what next to do???



regards


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

As far as I can see there is n easy way to get this to work in linux. Apart from the fact that this device seems to come from a company that is NOT TRACEABLE except via links to links to links which eventually bring you back where you started, Translating foreign texts brings up "why can't I access all sites using this device ??" 

I would say cut your losses and buy another device from reputable company. You might want to think about a wireless device if you already have a wireless access point. If you want something similar then try using Google or Yahoo .. I found items on tigerdirect.com that might be suitable.


Does this work on your SUSE install ??


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

if you think i need a new pic of the same.please recommend a USB 2 LAN....

is there any possibilities to make the driver for this devise ???


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

please explain what you mean


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



csayantan said:


> if you think i need a new pic of the same.please recommend a USB 2 LAN....


]if you think i need a new USB ADAPTER of different vendor / manufacturer .please recommend a USB 2 LAN.The new wareless chip will not serve the purpose because it may not support the Oracle RAC software.

[http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2703732&CatId=77] any coments on this product??




csayantan said:


> is there any possibilities to make the driver for this devise ???


Is it possible to make the driver from any source or something or any other chip trix to do for it??


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

is there some particular reason that this MUST be USB. I note now that you also opened another thread asking for a USB GIGABYTE LAN ADAPTER, 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/usb-la-eth-card-433060.html



csayantan said:


> hi
> 
> can any1 suggest for a gigb LAN adapter usb spec to buy with linux OS el5 x64_86 compatible driver??
> 
> regards


something that is quite unlikely to find at this time due to the fact that USB2.0 currently only supports upto 480MBPS transfer speeds.

Are you planning to use this adapter on a laptop or a Desktop. 

Is Wireless a possibility or must it be for a wired RJ45 connection,

If it's for a laptop is a PCMCIA card a possibility?

If you want our help you really must sit down and write out clearly what you are thinking rather than waiting for us to drag it out of you. You have given us very little information from the start of this thread regarding the equipment you are using or what you are ultimately trying to accomplish.

should the device be both Windows & Linux Compatible 

Please forgive the sermon but for someone who is looking for help you are not really helping us to help you. Don't be lazy in writing. Print it out slowly and clearly so that we can understand what is inside your head. What your options are! What your budget is!



:wave:


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Done_Fishin said:


> is there some particular reason that this MUST be USB. I note now that you also opened another thread asking for a USB GIGABYTE LAN ADAPTER,


yes i opened that thread just b4 to buy the usb 2 lan.


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/usb-la-eth-card-433060.html




something that is quite unlikely to find at this time due to the fact that USB2.0 currently only supports upto 480MBPS transfer speeds.


> Are you planning to use this adapter on a laptop or a Desktop.


laptop Acer travelmate 4720



> Is Wireless a possibility or must it be for a wired RJ45 connection,


must be wired RJ45



> If it's for a laptop is a PCMCIA card a possibility?


Cant remember.



> If you want our help you really must sit down and write out clearly what you are thinking rather than waiting for us to drag it out of you. You have given us very little information from the start of this thread regarding the equipment you are using or what you are ultimately trying to accomplish.


i need my machine to talk with my other machine who should have same platform like x86_64 through SSH or Telnet for Oracle RAC 11g R2.
this oracle version is only for linux.And setting it up in OpenSUSE 11.1 is a difficult task for me.So i planned for OEL 5.2 / OEL 5.4 and Oracle RAC 11gR2 and Oracle Database 11gR2.

For this installation Setup each master machine must have at least two NIC.So I need to ADD a NIC.I am searching for USB 2 Lan because its cool.
If i Can do it in anyway its enough for me ie. either of PCMCIA or USB,its enough for me.


> should the device be both Windows & Linux Compatible


preferably linux OEL 5.2.


> Please forgive the sermon but for someone who is looking for help you are not really helping us to help you. Don't be lazy in writing. Print it out slowly and clearly so that we can understand what is inside your head. What your options are! What your budget is!
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


I just need a CAT 5 chord which will talk to a Switch from linux so that i can set up my RAC.thats it.nothing flashy is desired eg. [http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=133] this link contain a costly product.As i am spending it for learning and testing purpose i do not need anything flashy...

:4-dontkno

probably everything i explained...


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Link..._Network_Adapter_NIC_ModelUSB100M_c10700.html



> This is a USB->Ethernet LAN adapter. Tested with Gentoo, Mandrake Linux
> 
> modprobe CDCEther
> ifconfig eth0 ....


http://www.linux-usb.org/devices.html



> Device Driver Support
> 
> QuickLinks: Host Controller, Device Controllers, Class drivers, Vendor device drivers[Imaging, "Multimedia",Network,Ports,Other]
> 
> This page mainly lists the support quality of various USB device classes. If you want to view the support status of specific USB devices, then please visit the Working Device List.


I have spent some considerable time looking around for devices however it may well be best for you to check out the above link and see what you can find available.

AFAIK any device that is supported by Linux means that there is a driver for the particular chipset that is inside it. If it works on one flavour of Linux it should work on others, with some tweaking if necessary.

I think the above info is enough to get you started. I cannot do all your research for you, although It would be nice to do so If I had sufficient free time on my hands. 

It won't be quick, but then research never is.

Good Luck and post back if you get stuck with anything.

EDIT - you might want to check out some of these networking devices too from trendnet - linux compatible but you'll have to do the legwork.

http://www.trendnet.com/support/default.asp?support=compatibility_list&supportid=7


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

i did not expect all the research but i need urs help for a ethernet card solution.... for the Acer model 

[http://www.notebook-driver.com/lapt...mate-4720-notebook-technical-specifications/]


anyway thanx so much


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

I downloaded the service manual for your laptop last night whilst also looking for suitable devices

you have


> *Communication*
> *Acer Video Conference featuring*:Integrated Acer CrystalEye webcam supporting enhanced Acer PrimaLite™ technology
> *Optional Acer Bluetooth® VoIP phone*
> *WLAN: Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN *(dual-band quad-mode 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N) network connection, supporting Acer SignalUp™ with InviLink™ Nplify™ wireless technology,
> *or *
> *Intel PRO/ Wireless 3945ABG *(dual-band tri-mode 802.11a/b/g) Wi-Fi CERTIFIED® network connection, supporting Acer SignalUp™ wireless technology
> *WPAN: Bluetooth® 2.0+EDR* (Enhanced Data Rate)
> *LAN: Gigabit Ethernet;* Wake-on-LAN ready
> *Modem: 56K ITU V.92* with PTT approval; Wake-on-Ring ready
> 
> *I/O Interface*
> *PC Card slot* (one Type II)
> *Four USB 2.0 ports*


so this as you so rightly say indicates that you have one NIC (Gigabit Ethernet) plus one Wireless Internet. Effectively you have TWO internet connections here. I do not understand your need to add yet another unless your system either doesn't recognise wireless or wireless is too slow.
Question is whether you must have two NIC's on the same Network in order for your project to function. If yes then I doubt you'll be able to use the wireless and the wired together since the network may "cancel" one of them to stop "looping". Again the same scenario exists should you use 2 NIC's on the same PC or Laptop on the same network range.

Edit: I am here to help as much as possible .. but I am also trying to guide you too and the best help I can give is to help you to help yourself. 
All the info you need is out there at the end of a search engine. Whatever I can find you can find, whatever you have found I have also found, unless I didn't go down that root. I will be sticking around until such time as you feel that you have accomplished your task and say that the task has been finished. I cannot advise you to go buy or use a particular shape type or brand of adapter since I do not have your setup to test it out on to prove that it does what you want it to do. 

All I can do is look at products on sale, see if they fit your basic requirements, check to see if they are linux compatible, then say "look at this!".
At which point you say " But that is not on sale here in Calcutta!!" 

Don't misunderstand me, I am just laying down "the facts of life". What is known as Murphy's Law. I see plenty of items that appear to be Windows compatible, but like the one you bought already, there are no guarantees that it will work with Linux. Yes you may be able to force it to work but I am no programmer. I repair stuff that used to work but stopped. I don't (unless it's really necessary) take something and try to convert it to something else. 
You may find that your existing adapter will work by binding somehow under wine or even ndiswrapper. I have never tried doing that. I prefer the route of getting something that is KNOWN to work since anything else may just appear to work.

Keep in touch. I'm here to help whatever way I can :wave:


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

According to Oracle RAC documentation one NIC should be in public domain with public ip and another should be with private ip so it should be in different class ip.Among with the NICs it should have another virtual ip to ensure high reliability and availability.the private ip is just for master nodes and public ip for client.
you may check it here http://www.oracle.com/pls/db112/homepage


aliasing the ip is not recommended and may not be detected by the RAC software....

yes i know...i don't misunderstand you. and thanx for your cordial help....


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

You're welcome for my help. What ever I can do, I will. just want to ensure that you also have your feet on the ground.

btw virtually every time you have sent me a link I have ended up on a page of indexes to other information. Could you please QUOTE the relevant info / passage with a link to it's source rather than point me at the global page. I just don't have time to read everything to confirm what you say.

since you say that you need one public & one private NIC, I would suggest you try using the wireless for the private side and use the wired connection for your public use. If it's a question of using the wireless for internal admin purposes as with SSH it may require being setup as an Ad Hoc connection. I must admit this is bordering my knowledge of networking. I normally use infrastructure for network access. Might vbe something I should play with when I have some spare time.

Is there a problem with that under your Linux distro? Does OEL5 recognise your wireless adapter. I see no reason to spend money (unless you are a gadget fan like me :grin to do something that is already "on-board"


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

can you guide the wireless setup??

getting error eg.


Code:


3c501 device eth1 does not seem to be present, delaying initialization


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

do you see anything in terminal 

iwconfig

ifconfig 

are you sure that this is the correct device ?? I remember 3c509 as an old eide lan card 

I found links to places that said 3c501 is based on a Tulip chipset 

try modprobe tulip in a terminal.

what about security though .. I'd suggest none to start to see if you can access then try increasing security to WEP before heading WPA / WPA2

also found this 

http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/net/3c501.c

check it out

good luck


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

how to determine the WLAN and what types of driver it need??



Code:


[email protected] ~]# iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

virbr0    no wireless extensions.
[[email protected] ~]# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:72:39:3A:E4  
          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe39:3ae4/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:14118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:14373 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:10959036 (10.4 MiB)  TX bytes:4280738 (4.0 MiB)
          Interrupt:169 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:2679 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2679 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:6253283 (5.9 MiB)  TX bytes:6253283 (5.9 MiB)

virbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  
          inet addr:192.168.122.1  Bcast:192.168.122.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::200:ff:fe00:0/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:10772 (10.5 KiB)

You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
[[email protected] ~]#


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

First point I would like to make is why virbr0 IS ON 192.168.122.1 whilst 
eth0 is on 192.168.1.2

these are two different private network addresses using cabled networks.


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Done_Fishin said:


> First point I would like to make is why virbr0 IS ON 192.168.122.1 whilst
> eth0 is on 192.168.1.2
> 
> these are two different private network addresses using cabled networks.


i never set virbr0.its doing by its own.i did not use two private network.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

As usual been fishing .. :laugh: 

virbr0 is a virtualized interface, allows VMs to access your actual ethernet/wireless connections as ethernet devices.
(under for example qemo, xen, KVM, virtual manager)

sources amongst others

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-fedora-centos-linux-remove-network-interface-virbr0/

http://old.nabble.com/network-interface--virbr0--...what-is-it--td14485646.html

so once again we are back at the research stage .. you cannot see or get a connection via your wireless.

I qam assuming you tried modprobe tulip as I mentioned earlier

your wireless card is probably a pci device so please se if you can see what is returned in a terminal when you type 

lspci


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at fc100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 66
        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
        Memory at fc504000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 66
        Memory at fc300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f7ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1f00000
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2000000-00000000f3f00000
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4000000-00000000f5f00000
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
        I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
        Memory at fc504400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0f, subordinate=13, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff
        Memory behind bridge: fc200000-fc2fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088000000-0000000089f00000
        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 18f4 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 18f8 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 18f0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 18e0 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 18d0 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 233
        Memory at 8a000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 74
        Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data
        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information
        Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number e4-3a-39-fe-ff-72-1d-00

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1000
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 63-cf-8a-ff-ff-3c-1f-00

0f:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 193
        Memory at fc204000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=0f, secondary=10, subordinate=13, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 88000000-89fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 8c000000-8dfff000
        I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff
        I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0f:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
        Memory at fc206000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at fc200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0f:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57, IRQ 11
        Memory at fc205000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0f:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 011c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57, IRQ 193
        Memory at fc206800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1000
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2
Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0
Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 63-cf-8a-ff-ff-3c-1f-00

http://intellinuxwireless.org/


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# apt-get install ipw3945
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
Selecting dkms-ipw3945 for 'ipw3945'
The following extra packages will be installed:
   dkms-ipw3945 (1.2.1-1.nodist.rf)
   ipw3945-firmware (1.14.2-2.nodist.rf)
   ipw3945d (1.7.22-4.nodist.rf)
The following NEW packages will be installed:
   dkms-ipw3945 (1.2.1-1.nodist.rf)
   ipw3945-firmware (1.14.2-2.nodist.rf)
   ipw3945d (1.7.22-4.nodist.rf)
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 removed and 6 not upgraded.
Need to get 306kB of archives.
After unpacking 943kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Get:1 http://apt.sw.be redhat/el5/en/x86_64/dag/ ipw3945d 1.7.22-4.nodist.rf [37.0kB]
Get:2 http://apt.sw.be redhat/el5/en/x86_64/dag/ ipw3945-firmware 1.14.2-2.nodist.rf [67.1kB]
Get:3 http://apt.sw.be redhat/el5/en/x86_64/dag/ dkms-ipw3945 1.2.1-1.nodist.rf [202kB]
Fetched 306kB in 8s (35.0kB/s)                                                 
Checking GPG signatures...               ############################## [100%]
Committing changes...
Preparing                                ############################## [100%]
Updating / installing
  ipw3945d-1.7.22-4.nodist.rf.x86_64     ############################## [100%]
  ipw3945-firmware-1.14.2-2.nodist.rf.no ############################## [100%]
  dkms-ipw3945-1.2.1-1.nodist.rf.noarch  ############################## [100%]
Done.

still the result is same:



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

*
NB:-
*
your link drives me to:

[http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/]
and then
http://atrpms.net/dist/common/ipw3945d/

do i need this patch
http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/patches/fix-for-64-bits-2.6.22-onwards.patch


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

getting error eg.



Code:


Determining IP information for eth1... failed; no link present.  Check cable?




Code:


[[email protected] ~]# iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"Auto"  Nickname:"laptop.localdomain"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   
          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:37   Missed beacon:0


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

it seems you are progressing .. your last message shows that you need to declare id , name and password for the wireless link .. 

do you still need clarification for the previous post ?? it seems that you have progressed since then


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Done_Fishin said:


> it seems you are progressing .. your last message shows that you need to declare id , name and password for the wireless link ..
> 
> do you still need clarification for the previous post ?? it seems that you have progressed since then


just a simple restart makes the thing happening for me ::laugh: ok.i am looking for id pass etc.

From the bigining/previously of this post you told me to test that USB to Lan device with openSUSE 11.1.so itried it and the result is here: (its on different desktop machine donot mixup with laptop config)



Code:


linux-orc9:~/Desktop # lsusb
Bus 008 Device 002: ID 04a9:220d Canon, Inc. CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE 20
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 003: ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0fe6:8101  
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

linux-orc9:~/Desktop # ifconfig
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:18:59:EE:49  
          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::226:18ff:fe59:ee49/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:85228 (83.2 Kb)  TX bytes:8035 (7.8 Kb)

br1       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:E8:F7:02:B0  
          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::200:e8ff:fef7:2b0/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:418 (418.0 b)  TX bytes:6901 (6.7 Kb)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:18:59:EE:49  
          inet6 addr: fe80::226:18ff:fe59:ee49/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:89226 (87.1 Kb)  TX bytes:588 (588.0 b)
          Interrupt:218 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:E8:F7:02:B0  
          inet6 addr: fe80::200:e8ff:fef7:2b0/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:279 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2 errors:8 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:16
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:89604 (87.5 Kb)  TX bytes:240 (240.0 b)
          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:2227 (2.1 Kb)  TX bytes:2227 (2.1 Kb)

[the lsusb -v also added with this massage]

another thing is that http://www.bsnlevdo.in/evdo/setup-bsnl-evdo-usb-modem-in-linux/ 
this link drive you to installation of a USB modem.i want to know if there are any parallel way to use my USB to LAN. [asking it for R&D purpose ....]


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

check this out 

http://21500.org/?p=616

someone with the same problem as you and decided to compile their own driver 

I have NOT been down that road, as yet :grin: so don't know how much I will be able to help you! Not that you seem to be doing too badly on your own so far :wave:

Nothing in the other info was of any help for me to help you .. I'll leave it to you to decide what path you want to take


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

ok.sticking to the perticular point.....

1)did i choosen / install correct driver for warless LAN??
2)where and which id and password i need to set to setting up WLAN???


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

I trust you have a wireless router

you will need to access the router via URL as per your install instructions 
you will be asked for a name and password to eneter, if you have not changed it , it will be the default from the manufacturer

once inside you will check the ssid for the router

the ssid is the name that your wireless adapter looks for when searching for a wireless connection

along with the ssid you have the opportunity to select a security "password'

you can leave it free, select WEP, select WPA/WPA2

depending upon your decision you will be asked to set a key, password or passphrase.

Initially and to save problems try without a key . 

It will mean though that anyone can access the internet/network via your wireless router. 
WEP is a very weak, easily cracked security method
WPA and WPA2 are stronger, the better being WPA2 

once it has been set up, from your device with the wireless adapter you will look for the icon showing wireless devices. This varies from distro to distro. Check to see what wireless routers are available and click on yours. You will be prompted for passwords or keyphrases if you have given any.

When you see that you have access then slowly increase security to see if you can get to WPA2. Not all adapters support WPA2 especially if the adapter has to run under ndiswrapper


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



Code:


http://21500.org/?p=616

its a nice link......

look some interesting output:



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# tail -f /var/log/messages
Nov 28 13:03:40 laptop hald: unmounted /dev/sdb1 from '/media/disk' on behalf of uid 0
Nov 28 14:14:01 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
Nov 28 14:14:01 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Nov 28 14:16:26 laptop kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbserial
Nov 28 14:16:26 laptop kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic
Nov 28 14:16:26 laptop kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic
Nov 28 14:16:26 laptop kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core
Nov 28 14:17:13 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: USB disconnect, address 2
Nov 28 14:17:53 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
Nov 28 14:17:53 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Nov 28 14:20:28 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: USB disconnect, address 3
Nov 28 14:20:34 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
Nov 28 14:20:34 laptop kernel: usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[1]+  Stopped                 tail -f /var/log/messages
You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
[[email protected] ~]# modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0fe6 product=0x8101




Code:


[[email protected] ~]# lsusb
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0fe6:8101  NOTE: <---this is the vendor and product id although its not detecting the particular product name but i am sure of it...because removing the usb NIC its comming down to 0000:0000 --->
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:9380 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash drive
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600




Code:


[[email protected] ~]# lsmod | grep dm9601
dm9601                 43713  0 
usbnet                 51273  1 dm9601
mii                    38849  1 dm9601




Code:


[[email protected] ~]# dmesg | grep dm9601
usbcore: registered new driver dm9601




Code:


[[email protected] ~]# modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0fe6 product=0x8101
[[email protected] ~]#

is there any file or something changes make my laptop to detect this usb 2 LAN??

if my pc is aware of this device can you say which one option to choose to make this usb connect to lan??


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

sorry for same question.

getting back to the point can you say what to do in NOKIA SIEMENS SL2_141 ??i never used this feature of my modem...


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

ID 0fe6:8101 is the ID I have been searching for since starting to help you. which is why I sent you to that link .. the guy decided to compile his own driver, explaining what he did and how it was done. Like I said, I have never done that stuff before and theer is not much I can do apart from maybe call for "backup" from some of the more experienced members.

As for your last question I am still looking to see what & why you asked that ... I am sure I just missed a refernce somewhere in your last messages.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

Done, can you get me up to speed as to where you are so that I can try and help the op a little bit here. I am looking and studying the link you posted about compiling the driver so that I can maybe help the OP. But I would like to know where you feel you are so that we can start from there and move ahead. 

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

As far as I can "guess", judging by the last statement, the situation is that the driver has been compiled but he hasn't got it to run yet. 
That may be because he requires to do a few minor tweaks as per the link above or as per a link inside the link that goes to the Ubuntu Forum.

He also wants to do something with his NOKIA SIEMENS SL2_141. I assume that it has to do with access. I advised starting off with no security, then changing towards WPA2 when he can see that he has a connection.

All this is because of some application he wants to run that requires a Public and a private IP address on two separate interfaces.

from what I gather he has a wireless connection, and Ethernet connection and this USN - LAN connection on his laptop that he wants to use to connect to his Desktop.

If he gets the USB - LAN working he can ignore the wireless connection. If he cannot get the USB working then he has the wireless to fall back on.

He appears to be trying to work on many things concurrently, apart from this project, he has a few others that I noticed are also running in the forum.

It would probably be best for him if he could concentrate on one thing at a time .. but then who I am to say anything doing exactly the same as he is :laugh:


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

hi

guys as dm9601 is on my lap so do i need to dl the .src and recompile it??how to proceed ??


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

Yes you need to download the source for the driver. This guide is for debian based OS's but just subsitute your package manager to apt-get and you should be all set. The guide seems very well but together.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

how to make this substitution in apt-get package manager to get the source?

can you please elaborate the scenario a bit more?

regards


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

So you will need to follow the download link in the other document. Then you need to unzip the source. To unzip a the source you just run:


Code:


unzip [i]program name[/i]

To answer your question about how to substitute for apt-get. If you are using an rpm based distribution then you would use yum. If you are using Opensuse, use YaST, and so on.

From this step you should be able to just compile the source simple. If you run into problems then we can work through each step to make things work.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Let me clear the idea:

1)i need to dl that source from http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=78751&d=1216876426

AND need to follow the step to compile as said in the document

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483189

then build it following the link : http://21500.org/?p=616

is it cool?

2)if you go through this thread you would find that i have already configured apt and i can easily download and install s/w by apt.so what to do more to substitute the package manager ??

regards


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

Yes that is exactly what I mean. As for what I said about the package manager, I wasn't sure if you were using apt or not. Since you are using apt then there is nothing to worry about, and you can forget that I mentioned it.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

do i need to un-install that dm9601 module which one is in my machine??

i am abit busy to do this stuff.plz stay here till i shall do it.....


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

You can uninstall the module that you have on your computer. I am not going to say I have an opinion either way, but starting with a clean slate can't hurt.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

buddy just one step to go to make it.....
dm9601.h looks like now:


Code:


/*
 *  Copyright (c) 1999,2000 Petko Manolov - Petkan ([email protected])
 *
 * This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
 * it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
 * the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
 * (at your option) any later version.
 *
 * This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
 * but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
 * MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
 * GNU General Public License for more details.
 *
 * You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
 * along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
 * Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307 USA
 */


#ifndef	DM9601_DEV

#define	HAS_HOME_PNA		0x40000000

#define	DM9601_MTU		1500
#define	DM9601_MAX_MTU		1536

#define	EPROM_WRITE		0x01
#define	EPROM_READ		0x02
#define	EPROM_LOAD		0x20

#define	MII_BMCR		0x00
#define	MII_BMSR		0x01
#define	PHY_READ		0x40
#define	PHY_WRITE		0x20

#define	DM9601_PRESENT		0x00000001
#define	DM9601_RUNNING		0x00000002
#define	DM9601_TX_BUSY		0x00000004
#define	DM9601_RX_BUSY		0x00000008
#define	CTRL_URB_RUNNING	0x00000010
#define	CTRL_URB_SLEEP		0x00000020
#define	DM9601_UNPLUG		0x00000040
#define	DM9601_RESET_WAIT	0x00800000
#define	NET_CTRL_CHANGE		0x04000000
#define	NET_CTRL_CHANGED	0x08000000
#define	RX_CTRL_CHANGE		0x10000000
#define	RX_CTRL_CHANGED		0x20000000
#define	HASH_REGS_CHANGE	0x40000000
#define	HASH_REGS_CHANGED	0x80000000
#define ALL_REGS_CHANGE		(NET_CTRL_CHANGE | RX_CTRL_CHANGE | HASH_REGS_CHANGE)
#define ALL_REGS_CHANGED	(NET_CTRL_CHANGED | RX_CTRL_CHANGED | HASH_REGS_CHANGED)
#define	DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET	0x24
#define	LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET	0x24
#define	DEFAULT_GPIO_SET	0x26

#define	RX_PASS_MULTICAST	8
#define	RX_PROMISCUOUS		2

#define	REG_TIMEOUT		(HZ)
#define	DM9601_TX_TIMEOUT	(HZ*10)

#define	TX_UNDERRUN		0x80
#define	EXCESSIVE_COL		0x40
#define	LATE_COL		0x20
#define	NO_CARRIER		0x10
#define	LOSS_CARRIER		0x08
#define	JABBER_TIMEOUT		0x04

#define	DM9601_REQT_READ	0xc0
#define	DM9601_REQ_GET_REGS	0x00
#define	DM9601_REQ_GET_MEMS	0x02

#define	DM9601_REQT_WRITE	0x40
#define	DM9601_REQ_SET_REGS	0x01
#define	DM9601_REQ_SET_REG	0x03
#define	DM9601_REQ_SET_MEMS	0x05
#define	DM9601_REQ_SET_MEM	0x07

#define DM9601_10MHF		0
#define DM9601_100MHF		1
#define DM9601_10MFD		4
#define DM9601_100MFD		5
#define DM9601_AUTO		8
#define DM9601_1M_HPNA		0x10

#define DM9601_REG5		0x30
#define DM9601_REG8		0x27
#define DM9601_REG9		0x38
#define DM9601_REGA		0xff

#define DM9801_NOISE_FLOOR	0x08
#define DM9802_NOISE_FLOOR	0x05

enum DM9601_NIC_TYPE {
	FASTETHER_NIC = 0, HOMERUN_NIC = 1, LONGRUN_NIC = 2 };

enum DM9601_MII_TYPE {
	MII_TYPE_INT = 0, MII_TYPE_EXT = 1 };

#define	ALIGN(x)		x __attribute__((aligned(L1_CACHE_BYTES)))

typedef struct dm9601_board_info {
	struct usb_device	*usb;
	struct net_device	*net;
	struct net_device_stats	stats;
	unsigned long		rx_longf_errors, rx_runtf_errors, rx_lc_errors,
				rx_wdt_errors, rx_ple_errors;
	unsigned		flags;
	unsigned		features;
	int			dev_index;
	int			intr_interval;
	struct urb		ctrl_urb, rx_urb, tx_urb, intr_urb, dump_urb;
	struct usb_ctrlrequest	dr;
	wait_queue_head_t	ctrl_wait;
	struct semaphore	ctrl_sem;
	unsigned char		ALIGN(rx_buff[DM9601_MAX_MTU]);
	unsigned char		ALIGN(rx_buff2[DM9601_MAX_MTU]);
	unsigned char		ALIGN(tx_buff[DM9601_MAX_MTU]);
	unsigned char		ALIGN(intr_buff[8]);
	unsigned char		ALIGN(dump_buff[8]);
	__u16			hash_table[4];
	__u8			rx_ctrl_reg, net_ctrl_reg, reg08, reg09, reg0a;
	__u8			phy;
	__u8			gpio_res;
	__u8			rx_buf_flag;
	__u8			nic_type;
	__u8			op_mode;
} dm9601_board_info_t;


struct usb_eth_dev {
	char	*name;
	__u16	vendor;
	__u16	device;
	__u32	private; /* LSB is gpio reset value */
};


#define VENDOR_ACCTON           0x083a
#define VENDOR_ADMTEK           0x07a6
#define VENDOR_BILLIONTON       0x08dd
#define VENDOR_COREGA           0x07aa
#define VENDOR_DLINK1           0x2001
#define VENDOR_DLINK2           0x07b8
#define VENDOR_IODATA           0x04bb
#define VENDOR_LANEED           0x056e
#define VENDOR_LINKSYS          0x066b
#define VENDOR_MELCO            0x0411
#define VENDOR_SMC              0x0707
#define VENDOR_SOHOWARE         0x15e8


#else	/* DM9601_DEV */


DM9601_DEV( "Accton USB 10/100 Ethernet Adapter", VENDOR_ACCTON, 0x1046,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "ADMtek AN986 \"Pegasus\" USB Ethernet (eval board)",
		VENDOR_ADMTEK, 0x0986,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET | HAS_HOME_PNA )
DM9601_DEV( "Davicom USB-100", 0x0a46, 0x9601,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Davicom USB-100", 0x3334, 0x1701,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Billionton USB-100", VENDOR_BILLIONTON, 0x0986,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Billionton USBLP-100", VENDOR_BILLIONTON, 0x0987,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET | HAS_HOME_PNA )
DM9601_DEV( "Billionton USBEL-100", VENDOR_BILLIONTON, 0x0988,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Corega FEter USB-TX", VENDOR_COREGA, 0x0004,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Corega FEter USB-TXC", VENDOR_COREGA, 0x9601, 
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "D-Link DSB-650TX", VENDOR_DLINK1, 0x4001,
		LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "D-Link DSB-650TX", VENDOR_DLINK1, 0x4002,
		LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "D-Link DSB-650TX(PNA)", VENDOR_DLINK1, 0x4003,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET | HAS_HOME_PNA )
DM9601_DEV( "D-Link DSB-650", VENDOR_DLINK1, 0xabc1,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "D-Link DU-E10", VENDOR_DLINK2, 0xabc1,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "D-Link DU-E100", VENDOR_DLINK2, 0x4002,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "IO DATA USB ET/TX", VENDOR_IODATA, 0x0904,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "LANEED USB Ethernet LD-USB/TX", VENDOR_LANEED, 0x4002,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Linksys USB10TX", VENDOR_LINKSYS, 0x2202,
		LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Linksys USB100TX", VENDOR_LINKSYS, 0x2203,
		LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "Linksys USB100TX", VENDOR_LINKSYS, 0x2204,
		LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET | HAS_HOME_PNA )
DM9601_DEV( "Linksys USB Ethernet Adapter", VENDOR_LINKSYS, 0x2206,
		LINKSYS_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "MELCO/BUFFALO LUA-TX", VENDOR_MELCO, 0x0001,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "SMC 202 USB Ethernet", VENDOR_SMC, 0x0200,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )
DM9601_DEV( "SOHOware NUB100 Ethernet", 0x0a46, 0x9601,
		DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )

DM9601_DEV( “SUNRISING USB Ethernet”, 0×0fe6, 0×8101,DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET ) <<-------THIS LINE IS ADDED------->>

#endif	/* _DEV */

then what to do?actually confused a bit....the zip contain a make file.shall i use that?

how to uninstall it by apt?


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

i am following the page http://21500.org/?p=616
but my *apt* says:



Code:


[[email protected] dm9601-2.6]# apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package build-essential

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483189 AND http://21500.org/?p=616
contradict some point:
ubuntu forum link says:



Code:


Build the module

   1. Goto Davicom's website and download the "LINUX 2.6 Driver" to your home folder.
   2. Open up the Terminal and type 'tar -xzvf dm9601-2.6.tgz' to extract it.
   3. Type 'cd dm9601-2.6' to enter the newly created folder.
   4. Type 'gedit dm9601-2.6.c' to edit the broken source file.
   5. Change '#include <linux/config.h>' to '#include <linux/configfs.h>'
   6. Save the file and close gedit.
   7. Type 'make' to build the module.


Ok, now you've built the module. At this point we can test it. With your Davicom USB adapter plugged in, type 'sudo insmod dm9601.ko' to temporarily insert the module. If everything works, we need to make this module insert automatically on bootup.

Insert the module on bootup

   1. Type 'sudo cp dm9601.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/ubuntu/net/'
   2. type 'sudo gedit /etc/modules'
   3. Add 'dm9601' on it's own line at the end of the file
   4. Save and exit gedit.


Your module should now work on reboot. Congratulations! You will need to repeat steps 2,3 & 7 from the Build stage and step 1 from the Insert stage whenever you install a kernel update.

http://21500.org/?p=616 says:


Code:


1.Once you have the driver unzip it and open the dm9601.h file. At the end insert the following:

    DM9601_DEV( “SUNRISING USB Ethernet”, 0×0fe6, 0×8101,
    DEFAULT_GPIO_RESET )




Code:


apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)

 this giving an error.

and


Code:


insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-server/kernel/drivers/net/usb/dm9601.ko

make failed:


Code:


[[email protected] dm9601-2.6]# make
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.18-92.el5/build M=/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6 LDDINCDIR=/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/../include modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/kernels/2.6.18-92.el5-x86_64'
  CC [M]  /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.o
In file included from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:55:
include/linux/config.h:6:2: warning: #warning Including config.h is deprecated.
In file included from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:65:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:100:1: warning: "ALIGN" redefined
In file included from include/linux/cache.h:4,
                 from include/asm/pda.h:7,
                 from include/asm/thread_info.h:14,
                 from include/linux/thread_info.h:21,
                 from include/linux/preempt.h:9,
                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:49,
                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,
                 from include/linux/sched.h:44,
                 from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:56:
include/linux/kernel.h:34:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:76:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\342’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\200’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\234’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: ‘SUNRISING’ undeclared here (not in a function)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: expected ‘}’ before ‘USB’
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\342’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\200’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\235’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\303’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\227’ in program
In file included from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:76:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205:79: error: invalid suffix "fe6" on integer constant
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\303’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\227’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: braces around scalar initializer
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: (near initialization for ‘usb_dev_id[24].device’)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: (near initialization for ‘usb_dev_id[24].device’)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: (near initialization for ‘usb_dev_id[24].device’)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:78: warning: (near initialization for ‘usb_dev_id[24].device’)
In file included from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:84:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\303’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\227’ in program
In file included from /root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:84:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205:79: error: invalid suffix "fe6" on integer constant
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: expected ‘}’ before numeric constant
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\303’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.h:205: error: stray ‘\227’ in program
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:86: warning: braces around scalar initializer
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:86: warning: (near initialization for ‘dm9601_ids[24].bcdDevice_lo’)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘__check_reg5’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:125: warning: return from incompatible pointer type
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘__check_reg8’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:126: warning: return from incompatible pointer type
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘__check_reg9’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:127: warning: return from incompatible pointer type
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘__check_rega’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:128: warning: return from incompatible pointer type
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘__check_nfloor’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:129: warning: return from incompatible pointer type
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘get_registers’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:179: warning: ‘interruptible_sleep_on’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/wait.h:375)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘set_registers’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:217: warning: ‘interruptible_sleep_on’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/wait.h:375)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘set_register’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:256: warning: ‘interruptible_sleep_on’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/wait.h:375)
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c: In function ‘dm9601_disconnect’:
/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.c:1017: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
make[2]: *** [/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6/dm9601.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/root/Desktop/dm9601-2.6] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/kernels/2.6.18-92.el5-x86_64'
make: *** [default] Error 2
You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root

waiting for your reply......

regards


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

hi

some how i managed it to make....its make a dm9601.ko
now can i just run and temporarily check wheather its making it or not?
my insmod dm9601 is saying there exist dm9601.ko

what to do?


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

previous post containing the make result as attachment.now i just copy-paste it bare handedly,and restart the machine 

now posting the result of lsusb


Code:


[[email protected] ~]# lsusb
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0fe6:8101  
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9380 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash drive
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. 
You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
[[email protected] ~]#

its still not detecting the device what to do?

BUT there is a good news too:



Code:


[[email protected] ~]# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:72:39:3A:E4  
          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe39:3ae4/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:596 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:870 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:532251 (519.7 KiB)  TX bytes:122852 (119.9 KiB)
          Interrupt:169 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:3C:8A:CF:63  
          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:3cff:fe8a:cf63/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:7400 (7.2 KiB)
          Interrupt:177 Memory:f8000000-f8000fff 

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  
          inet addr:192.168.10.41  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::200:ff:fe00:0/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:10181 (9.9 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:2308 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2308 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:6370175 (6.0 MiB)  TX bytes:6370175 (6.0 MiB)

virbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  
          inet addr:192.168.122.1  Bcast:192.168.122.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::200:ff:fe00:0/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:10548 (10.3 KiB)

[[email protected] ~]# 
[[email protected] ~]# ping 192.168.10.40
PING 192.168.10.40 (192.168.10.40) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.60 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.94 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.95 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1.97 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=1.94 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=1.97 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=2.00 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=2.00 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=2.00 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=2.03 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=17 ttl=64 time=2.04 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.10.40: icmp_seq=18 ttl=64 time=2.06 ms

[1]+  Stopped                 ping 192.168.10.40
[[email protected] ~]#

its showing the *eth2* and its detecting the other machines NIC which one is in private network.

regards


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

where to put the new file(s)?



Code:


[[email protected] dm9601-2.6]# ls -l
total 676
-rwx------ 1  544  513  29365 Dec 10 23:23 dm9601.c
-rw------- 1  544  513  29361 Dec 10 23:19 dm9601.c~
-rwx------ 1  544  513   6676 Dec 10 23:22 dm9601.h
-rw------- 1  544  513   6678 Dec 10 23:20 dm9601.h~
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 287706 Dec 10 23:23 dm9601.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3356 Dec 10 23:23 dm9601.mod.c
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  87536 Dec 10 23:23 dm9601.mod.o
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 201856 Dec 10 23:23 dm9601.o
-rwx------ 1  544  513   1242 Nov 24  2006 Makefile
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      0 Dec 10 23:23 Module.symvers
-rwx------ 1  544  513   2551 Nov 24  2006 readme.txt
[[email protected] dm9601-2.6]#

another problem is netconfig command is not working:


Code:


[[email protected] dm9601-2.6]# netconfig -d eth2
bash: netconfig: command not found


plz reply i shall act accordingly......

regards


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

is there anyone to short out my rest of the problem??


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

I am not sure why you want to move the files anywhere, do they need to be moved, or are they fine right there? What is telling you that they need to be moved. 

Why do you need to configure eth2? Is there are problem with it? Where did you get the netconfig command that isn't a command that I am familiar with. You can run the command system-config-network, and get a GUI program that might help you figure this out. 

Sorry for all the questions but I think that we need to get one thread finished before we start working on a lot of others. I think that your thread on DNS configuration ties into this thread but I am not sure how yet.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*



wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure why you want to move the files anywhere, do they need to be moved, or are they fine right there? What is telling you that they need to be moved.


problem is that moving those file in different location is not making any problem(i think so).bcz its not changing any situation.



> Why do you need to configure eth2? Is there are problem with it? Where did you get the netconfig command that isn't a command that I am familiar with. You can run the command system-config-network, and get a GUI program that might help you figure this out.


why not?after installing the newly compiled dm9601.i should config the eth.but in system-config-network i did not find any option with my vendor etc.so i need to manually issue it modprobe dm9601 to start the eth.This is exactly i am stuck.what to do in this situation?





> Sorry for all the questions but I think that we need to get one thread finished before we start working on a lot of others. I think that your thread on DNS configuration ties into this thread but I am not sure how yet.
> 
> Cheers!


sorry||

regards


----------



## wmorri

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

Hi,

Lets see if we can get your going here. I looks like you can run the command "system-config-network-tui &" without the quotes and this will open up a similar program as systme-config-network did. You might also want to have a look at this blog for more help with it. 

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan

*Re: driver for usb lan[moved from h/w]*

although:


PHP:


[[email protected] ~]# lsusb
Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0fe6:8101  
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. 
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600
[[email protected] ~]#

not detecting the vendor's description.but system-network-config detecting dm9601
as eth2.what to do for that??

after adding a line in 


Code:


vi /etc/modprobe.conf




PHP:


 alias eth2 dm9601


regards


NB:-



PHP:


[[email protected] ~]# modprobe dm9601
[[email protected] ~]# depmod -a
[[email protected] ~]# lsmod |grep dm9601
dm9601                 51976  1 
[[email protected] ~]# system-config-network &
[1] 9686
[[email protected] ~]#


----------

